# New UK TV show seeks British expats doing something a little different



## DAVEATCACTUS

Hello! I am researching a new factual entertainment series for a major UK broadcaster, about the experiences of British expats who have left the UK to pursue a new life abroad. To develop this idea, we would love to speak with anyone aged 18-60 who has emigrated from Britain to the US, Australia, New Zealand, the UAE/Dubai, China, Malaysia or Thailand within the last 15 years.

I'd be particularly keen to communicate with anyone who is doing something abroad that our British viewers might think is a little more 'left-field' or surprising - perhaps running their own business, café, or shop, working as an entertainer, or in a role that's far removed from a conventional office/IT environment. 

At this stage, we're hoping to find interesting and outgoing characters who could offer real-life 'case studies' to illustrate our TV proposal - but the hope would be to send our presenter to the locations listed above, to meet and chat with some of the British men and women who have pursued the dream of a new life abroad.

If your story fits the bill, and you think you might like to take part, we'd love to hear from you. 

Many thanks, and kind regards,

Dave


----------

